# Rumchata/Horchata



## Andy M.

SO was picking up some booze at a local liquor store for guests we were having for dinner last month.  She ran into a tasting in progress to introduce a new beverage.  It's something called Rumchata.  RumChata ® - Horchata Con Ron

This is a very tasty drink along the lines of Bailey's Irish Cream.  That is, booze in a sweet creamy concoction.  Check out the link.

Well, it was $20 bucks that day and is now $25.  SO thought that was too steep so never bought a second bottle.

I did some reading up on the drink and learned it is based on a non-alcoholic rice and sugar based drink flavored with cinnamon, almonds, etc.  There are many variations.

Of course there are recipes online so I came up with a recipe to make my own horchata that we could add rum to to replicate the bottled stuff.

I just did the basic preparation which involves grinding rice, cinnamon and almonds to a fine powder then mixing it with vanilla, sugar and water.  Then it sits overnight to steep.  That's where we are right now.  I'll report back tomorrow after SO and I have tasted it.


----------



## 4meandthem

My kids love Horchata.I was mixing in a little with 2 yr olds milk for a treat.Now I just put a dash of cinnamon in his bottle and he is happy.

It is great to knock down the heat of chili's when your mouth is on fire.


----------



## msgadget

I eagerly await the results of your test, Andy. Sounds really good!


----------



## Andy M.

*Test Results*

This is some weird stuff.

It's made by grinding rice into a powder, along with almonds and cinnamon.  Then you add sugar, water and vanilla and let it steep overnight.  Recipes vary.  This combo sounded good to me.

The next day you are to strain the concoction through multiple layers of cheesecloth to separate the liquid from the rice powder.  Can't be done.  First try - many layers of cheesecloth.  Still half rice powder and half liquid in the bottle.  Strain again through more layers of cheesecloth and still tons of rice powder in the jug.

You can shake up the mixture and drink it over ice and it's very tasty but there is a grittiness to it that can be a turnoff.  

I had SO try it and she really liked the flavor as well but chose not to make a drink with it.

I guess I could syphon the liquid off the top but I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## 4meandthem

How was it with the rum? I am going to try it.

I bet it would be good warm/hot too, like a Tom&Jerry

On Edit:I have never had a grittiness.I bet it will settle to the bottom.


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> How was it with the rum? I am going to try it.
> 
> I bet it would be good warm/hot too, like a Tom&Jerry
> 
> On Edit:I have never had a grittiness.I bet it will settle to the bottom.





I didn't try it with the rum.  I will later and let you know.  

Did you have the problem with the rice?  Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## 4meandthem

I have only had store bought and restaurant made.
Most taquerias around here have it in big circulating tabletop machine.


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> I have only had store bought and restaurant made.
> Most taquerias around here have it in big circulating tabletop machine.



Ahhh, that's the trick - a circulating  dispenser.  You always see the stuff mixed up so it doesn't have a chance to separate.


----------



## 4meandthem

The store bought has a little sediment on the bottom but I think alot of it is the cinnamon. I bet it is made in huge batches and after settling it is siphoned from the top and/or ran through many filters.


----------



## Andy M.

*The Cocktail Test*

OK, I poured some of the flavored liquid into a glass, leaving the rice powder in the jug.  I added some light cream, rum and ice.  It's pretty tasty.  I think it needs more sugar but other than that, the flavors of cinnamon and vanilla were there.  

Another one of the recipes I looked at directed you to cook the rice before straining.  Maybe that would make it easier to handle.


----------



## Flour

Old post, but I am newly reading it. I have the cream rum in my liquor cabinet -down here we do shots of half that and half the cinnamon rum. Out-of-towners love it. 
I cheat with making non-alcoholic horchata, I buy premade rice milk and add stuff.
I like making cocktails for others, so that rumchata also gets pom juice added to it, along with gin, and shaken on cracked ice, so it tastes like a creamy smoothie.


----------



## buckytom

One of the cleaning ladies at work makes small bottles of it and hands them out at Cheistmas as gifts. 

She's a little powerhouse of a woman, fiercely proud of her Borinquen heritage. She says the horchata recipe is her family's secret centuries old recipe, and it will make you do the salsa all night long.

I guess she means when ypu can stand up, because this is strong stuff.

She says the proper way to drink it is over ice in a hurricane glass with a straw, but you fill the straw carefully with 151 rum just before serving.

Viva Boricua!


----------



## CraigC

buckytom said:


> One of the cleaning ladies at work makes small bottles of it and hands them out at Cheistmas as gifts.
> 
> She's a little powerhouse of a woman, fiercely proud of her Borinquen heritage. She says the horchata recipe is her family's secret centuries old recipe, and it will make you do the salsa all night long.
> 
> I guess she means when ypu can stand up, because this is strong stuff.
> 
> She says the proper way to drink it is over ice in a hurricane glass with a straw, but you fill the straw carefully with *151 rum just before serving.
> *
> Viva Boricua!



Ever had a Pina Colada made with only flavored rums, no juice allowed? When I drove a cattle dive boat, it was our custom to slice up a whole pineapple on the way in. I once had the boat full of Pembroke Pines cops, my divemaster (also a cop) spiked the pineapple with 151. The trip in was quite comical. Ever seen someone filet a fish while blitzed? One of them removed the skin, bagged it and threw the fillets in the water.


----------

